# [5E] CHARACTER OPTIONS: TALENTS II  OUT NOW AT THE DMG!



## Nixlord (Oct 23, 2017)

*Character Options: Talents II, the follow up to the best selling Character Options: Talents, is now available at the DMG!

It has over 270 talents that will cover archetypes, classes, races, skills, and even feats from Xanathar's Guide to Everything, the Unearthed Arcana series, Sword Coast Adventurer's Guide, Elemental Evil Player's Companion, the Dungeon Master's Guide, and the Player's Handbook!*

*It covers the following new races: Aarakocra, Changeling, Deep Gnome, Duergar, Eladrin, all four Genasi, Goliath, Githyanki,Githzerai,Minotaur,Revenant, Shifter, Tiefling (Abyssal variant), and Warforged.

**It also supports the two new classes Artificer and Mystic.
*


----------



## Nixlord (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Nixlord (Nov 12, 2017)

Nerd Immersion Review here: http://www.nerdimmersion.com/dd-5e-dms-guild-spotlight-character-options-talents-2/


----------

